

One Degree - Find a Photographer - Mankhool
http://www.onedegree.co

======
dang
Please see the Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

To count as a Show HN, there has to be something for people to try out. When
you're ready for that, come back and do a show HN then. Good luck!

~~~
Mankhool
Hey Dang, does that mean that there has to be something other than a free App
in the iTunes Store? Thank you.

~~~
dang
Yikes, good question. Our main concern is that the Show HN thing should
present something you've made that exists and works—that it be more than
vaporware, a fundraiser or a landing page. I don't think that implies that it
has to be free.

That said, users guard the Show HN "brand" pretty zealously. If I'm making the
wrong call here, I expect they'll tell us by flagging posts that they think
use "Show HN" incorrectly.

~~~
Mankhool
Cool. Thanks for that. I wondered why my Show HN was kind of flagged by you.
Is it okay if I resubmit it with the link to the iTunes Store to download the
App instead of to my website?

~~~
dang
I think the problem was that it wasn't obvious that the app exists now.
"Coming Q3 2014" suggests it doesn't yet. If it does and can be tried, then
sure—either a link to the store or to your website is fine.

We inevitably get some of these calls wrong and are glad to fix mistakes.

~~~
Mankhool
Thanks Dang, and Happy 4th of July to you!

